# Problem mit Wasserzeicheneffekt // Hintergrund



## Hobbelee (7. Oktober 2008)

Hey Leute

Ich wollte auf meiner HP einen Hintergrund einfügen der nicht mirscrollt...

Mit Firefox funktioniert das einwandfrei nur der Internet Explorer zeigt den Hintergrund nicht an 

Weiß einer wieso es nicht funktioniert?



```
<body style="background-image:url(http://img225.imageshack.us/img225/2858/bghobbeleupdate2kleinfg4.jpg); background-repeat:no-repeat; background-position:center center; background-attachment:fixed"></body>

<font size="6"><b><u><div align="center">
---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test------test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test------test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test------test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test------test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test------test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test------test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test------test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test------test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test------test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test---test
```


----------



## Maik (7. Oktober 2008)

Hi,

wenn ich das *</body>*-Tag nach dem Seiteninhalt notiere, wo es nunmal hingehört, zeigen alle Browser incl. dem IE das Hintergrundbild an.

Zur eingebundenen Grafik lautet es zudem:



> Die Grafik "http://img225.imageshack.us/img225/2858/bghobbeleupdate2kleinfg4.jpg" kann nicht angezeigt werden, weil sie Fehler enthält.


mfg Maik


----------



## Hobbelee (7. Oktober 2008)

Upps dann hab ich hier wohl den falschen link gepostet.... wenn er richtig ist geht er aber trotzdem nicht......

aber komischerweise wenn ich zb. bei google ein bild suche und den link dann eingeb dann gehts!

kann das vll am Image Hoster liegen

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Und mit dem gehts... Ist aber nicht das Bild was ich drinne haben möchte


```
<body style="background-image:url(http://interfacelift.com/wallpaper/downloads/01110_treesnakeonbranch_1280x1024.jpg); background-repeat:no-repeat; background-position:center center; background-attachment:fixed"></body>
```

lg Hobbelee


----------



## Maik (7. Oktober 2008)

Und welches Bild willst du als Seitenhintergrund verwenden?

mfg Maik


----------



## Hobbelee (7. Oktober 2008)

http://img232.imageshack.us/img232/3149/bgstartseitekt9.jpg


----------



## Maik (7. Oktober 2008)

Tja, entweder suchst du dir ständig die falschen Bilder aus, oder das Ganze ist ein schlechter Scherz :suspekt:



> Die Grafik "http://img232.imageshack.us/img232/3149/bgstartseitekt9.jpg" kann nicht angezeigt werden, weil sie Fehler enthält.


mfg Maik


----------



## Hobbelee (7. Oktober 2008)

ähhm Nein ^^ die muss gehn die hab ich erst gerade hochgeladen und hab sie sogar offen 

oh man ich werde noch verrückt -.-

http://img232.imageshack.us/img232/3149/bgstartseitekt9.jpg

sonst versuch du mal iwas hochzuladen

oder soll ich vll nen anderen hoster nehmen?

mfg hobbelee


----------



## Maik (7. Oktober 2008)

mfg Maik


----------



## Maik (7. Oktober 2008)

An deiner Stelle würde ich das Hintergrundbild nicht via Image-Hoster, sondern über dein eigenes Projekt-Verzeichnis einbinden.


```
background: url(pfad/zur/grafik.jpg)
```

mfg Maik


----------



## Hobbelee (7. Oktober 2008)

wo haste den Screen jetzt hochgeladen?


----------



## Maik (7. Oktober 2008)

Schau dir doch einfach den URL genauer an:  http://www.tutorials.de/forum/attachments/html/42719d1223390650-tote_hose.jpg

mfg Maik


----------



## Hobbelee (7. Oktober 2008)

ja da kann ich aber nichts uppen oder?

weil ich hab ja nicht mal ne richtige page....

http://www.piczo.com


----------



## Maik (7. Oktober 2008)

Nö, deine Wunschgrafiken als Hintergrundbilder deiner Seite kannst du nicht auf unserem Server ablegen :suspekt:

Meinen Screenshot hab ich lediglich als Attachment zu meinem Post hochgeladen und ihn in meinen Beitrag eingefügt.

mfg Maik


----------



## Hobbelee (7. Oktober 2008)

oh man ^^

hättest vll ne idee wo ich die ablegen kann, damit die nachher auch funktionieren!


----------



## Maik (7. Oktober 2008)

Ich glaube, das frägst du in diesem Fall dann besser deinen genannten (verlinkten) Anbieter deines Webspaces.

mfg Maik


----------



## Hobbelee (7. Oktober 2008)

hmm naja okay

trotzdem danke für deine mühe ^^

Lg Hobbelee


----------

